# Cherokee boats



## Yeck (Jan 7, 2015)

looking for a Lake Erie fishing boat. Want a strait inboard no Inboard -outboard. 9-10 ft beam Came across a 1985 25ft cherokee brave With a 260. Mercruiser Excellent shape for over 30 years old. Big wide open fishing deck 9ft 6 beam. Any one own or fished out of one


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Fished out of a 30'r twin inboards. Boat was new, and a beast. Great platform. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Note.. when buying a boat that age make sure its insurable.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

They had a bigger presence in Lake Michigan and Ontario. Big heavy boats, but I think a sport craft or Bahia is a better build. Check your transom, floors, stringers, and motor mounts with a microscope!


----------



## Sugar_Shack_577 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeck, I have a 1993 Cherokee Sport Fisherman 25' that I purchased in 1999. I have kept my boat at Luna Pier Harbor and fished lake erie for the last 17 years. Great boat with lots of room. Mine is a hardtop (the Brave was a softtop) 350 Crusader supplies the power. It can fish 4 to 5 people very comfortably.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

No matter what you buy pay for a survey. It's worth the money and your insurance company will probably require it.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I own the last Cherokee made. Its a 2007 300 Sportfisherman and it is one of the best boats I have ever fished on, and no (LOL) I am not bias. The Brave is a solid boat and I have sea trialed that as well. I have not seen stringer issues on older models but I will say that some of the older 25s were underpowered. If the seller is willing to wait on a sea trial and you can see how she gets out of the hole and how much it takes for her to stay on plane (3400 RPM or 4200RPM) is the real question. You will find the ride very comfortable.


----------



## Yeck (Jan 7, 2015)

Reel Thrill said:


> I own the last Cherokee made. Its a 2007 300 Sportfisherman and it is one of the best boats I have ever fished on, and no (LOL) I am not bias. The Brave is a solid boat and I have sea trialed that as well. I have not seen stringer issues on older models but I will say that some of the older 25s were underpowered. If the seller is willing to wait on a sea trial and you can see how she gets out of the hole and how much it takes for her to stay on plane (3400 RPM or 4200RPM) is the real question. You will find the ride very comfortable.


Thanks a lot for all the responses The boat had a survey done in 2012. Every thing is good . Has 32 hours on it after done Was used once a year for his family salmon trip always stored in side barn life of boat I probably should get another one. I wondered if the 350 is underpowered He said it will cruise at 20 -25 depending on weight. He said the boat was 5,000 pounds dry. Sure does scare me a little if it ls underpowered Called insurance company they will insure. But 3 times the $. Then I pay for my 2000 21 ft proline with a 2000. Merc 150 and merc an 2015 merc 9.9 pro kicker


----------



## Sugar_Shack_577 (Jan 12, 2017)

I would say the only time I feel mine is underpowered is when I am traveling in a heavy following seas. Also you will earn your stripes learning how to dock a single screw inboard in heavy winds. My 25' has been a great boat and I'm sure you will enjoy yours the same as we have. I also trailer mine to the U.P. and over to erieau, they trailer pretty well.


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

Cherokee used balsa coring to build there boats. The guidance to have the boat surveyed is well worth it. You may be fine if the boat was trailered, it is risky however. Cherokees like other inboard boats have water in them all the time. If I bought this boat and planned to keep it in the water I'd look at investing in a dripless packing to keep water out of the boat. You could have a long life with this boat assuming the water stays away from the balsa core.

Sugar Shack mentioned the nuances with a single inboard screwed boat. They are challenging to dock. I believe the performance issues have to do with 350 and the transmission gearing. There may changes you can make to the prop or gearing to increase performance.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The problem with most hulls is the water enters thru the rear, exhaust holes, swim platforms, IO seals, trim tabs. It enters at a steady slow pace into the transom wood and works its way to the stringers. All the holes that are put into the hull will in fact let water in unless the hole was properly sealed. Water dripping in thru the shaft packing should be minuscule at best if the packing is fresh and correct, and even then it's dripping on an all sealed, glass surface unable to enter any wood in the boat and usually pumped out before any amount can enter. just check the boat all out before jumping into it.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Even an all glass boat will gain weight if it sits in the water long enough. It may appear solid but fiberglass is still somewhat porous.

Any hole in a cored boat, regardless if core is wood, foam, other... must have the core removed from the area and the entire area filled with something like the west system epoxy to prevent water from getting to the wood - also so you can tighten down the through-hull without crushing the core. A lot of the big & fast offshore fishing boats are cored hulls to reduce weight for speed...

Take a look at a Paul Mann sportfishing boat - 70' boats made of wood core... http://paulmanncustomboats.com/ A work of art that you can fish in and live aboard - much better than any old master's painting!!!


----------

